# How long after sex(if it worked) did you go into labor???



## waiting4allie

Just wondering if contractions started up right away or if it hours later? I know it doesnt always work, Ive been DTD to induce labor for a week now with no results.


----------



## mrsthomas623

6 hours for us!!


----------



## Soos

same evening/night


----------



## Minnyb

That night! i.e. a few hours later.


----------



## IHrtSteve

Hasn't worked for me. I am a few days overdue with baby #2 and have been DTD about every other night. No luck yet!


----------



## SIEGAL

a few hours later!


----------



## JeepGirl

5 minutes after DTD my water broke, and contractions started coming 4mins apart. But I was overdue...so it might have happened either way:haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I dtd every day without fail from 37 weeks and was induced at 40+12...nothing worked for me! Baby will come when ready :) x


----------



## candyfloss

Had bloody show a couPle hrs after then had William that night


----------



## Torz

We DTD that morning & i started feeling cramps about 10pm that night. I slept 11pm while 4.30am by which time i was having regular contractions. We both had the big O which i'm told is the important thing.


----------



## rachy12342

Torz said:


> We DTD that morning & i started feeling cramps about 10pm that night. I slept 11pm while 4.30am by which time i was having regular contractions. We both had the big O which i'm told is the important thing.

 Well I'm buggered then!Haha


----------



## bbyno1

Literally a few hours later lol


----------



## jcg0506

No luck for me yet, but maybe I can bet DH to try again tonight ;)


----------



## RoxyRoo

We had sex on Wednesday, I had my bloody show the following morning and went into labour that night. I'm not sure if the sex caused it, although we were pretty rough! I was only 38+4 aswell.


----------



## LaraJJ

We tried last night and nothing yet - just loads & loads of BHs!

Might try again tonight though :)


----------



## Nyn

Told my OH that he's going to start getting lucky soon hehe, poor man has been starved...I really really hope it works!!


----------



## TTCFlorea

How many weeks were you when this worked?


----------

